# Epsom salt Delaying labor?



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.greenecoservices.com/gree...y-epsom-salts/

Apparently sulfates in the salt can help for preterm labor, so how does that affect term labor? Why put it in the birth tub?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so it really doesn't delay labor- magnesium is a smooth muscle relaxant and labor is both contraction and relaxation- for our gals we don't typically recommend epsom salts in water for a water birth- but it does feel good and can soothe muscles--
one medical use for women who go into preterm labor or who have pre eclampsia magnesium sulfate is use in an IV typical dosage is quite high- like a loading dose of 4-6 grams and the a continuous dose that is anywhere between 1-5 grams per hour after that- and this doesn't delay preterm labor very long at all.... so how does this compare to sitting in a tub with it added ?


----------

